# How much does Marshall like bath time?



## Roxanneify (Oct 27, 2010)

He had his first bath today (Well, second in his whole life- this is the first bath I've given him), after romping in the mud and water after the cows. As soon as he got in the tub and I turned the water on, his face lit up. He started pawing the faucet and biting the water and wagging his wet tail all over the place. He was in Heaven. Right now, he is still in the tub. He's all dry and clean now, but he's in the tub staring hard at the faucet waiting for something to happen. I wish I could get a picture, but every time he hears me come in, he jumps out and runs around to greet me. I can only imagine how upset he'd get if I shut the door to the bathroom. He has a retriever's love for water!

This dog has the biggest personality. I have only had him for a few days now, and I wouldn't trade him for the world. (Shame on you all for keeping GSD's a secret from me for so long!)


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh that is funny! I can just see "that look" waiting on the water.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

All my dogs love water! Water is their favorite play toy!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

That is so funny!! I wish I had your luck with that...Brody "cries like a little girlscout" as my husband says. I wish he liked the water like Marshall does!! You'll have to take some pictures and post them next bath time!


----------



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> That is so funny!! I wish I had your luck with that...Brody "cries like a little girlscout" as my husband says. I wish he liked the water like Marshall does!! You'll have to take some pictures and post them next bath time!


Gretchen is the same way when it comes to a bath. I can't quite handle her in the tub @ home so we take her to a place called "Dippin' Doggies" where you get 45 minutes in a room with an elevated tub, temp controlled H2O, towels and a groomer's table with a warm air blow dryer for $15 USD. 

The place has been a life saver. Unfortunately, Gretchen really, really dislikes a bath. She 'cries' and 'talks' practically the whole time we're there. It's not like she's ever had a negative experience with a bath, she just doesn't like it (?). 

The last time we went I told her we were going for a bath and the word 'bath' made her happy. I figured she changed her mind about it. Well, she was excited the whole way there and seemed like she just couldn't wait. But, when we turned the last corner and the shop came into sight her excited puppy yelping turned to grumbling and ears flattened to her head.  

Yep, still not cool with gettin' a bath.

Oh, well. At least she does let us bathe her and she does like the feeling of being clean and pretty.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He needs a big galvanized tub like this one. . . Cash used to play in his every day during the warm months.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Too cute! "A pup in a tub"!


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm soooo jelous, Ares hates getting a bath. Its not like he hates water, he loves playing in the the lake and rain but hates bath time.
I think he just likes being dirty, typical boy...


and those pics are awesome


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

As you see, my ruby.... i have to literally pick her up, and tie her to the pole in the tub so she doesnt escape! She looks pityful, like Mommy.... why. Why are you doing this to me? haha Max, i have to pick him up to get in there also... but he will stay when told lol
They love rivers, and ponds.... but The tub.... its like a scary bottomless pit. :wild:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

MrsWoodcock said:


> As you see, my ruby.... i have to literally pick her up, and tie her to the pole in the tub so she doesnt escape! She looks pityful, like Mommy.... why. Why are you doing this to me? haha Max, i have to pick him up to get in there also... but he will stay when told lol
> They love rivers, and ponds.... but The tub.... its like a scary bottomless pit. :wild:



Oh man, Ruby looks like a 3/4 scale version of my guy Banjo. Banjo does not like bath time at the beginning. Once he's wet and I'm lathering him up all is well. Towel-time usually reduces me to tears in laughter, he's such a knob when I rub him with a towel. I will admit to making what amounts to a mini-bullfight with him too. I'll hold out the towel, he runs at it and I twirl and yell "OLE!".


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

brembo said:


> Oh man, Ruby looks like a 3/4 scale version of my guy Banjo. Banjo does not like bath time at the beginning. Once he's wet and I'm lathering him up all is well. Towel-time usually reduces me to tears in laughter, he's such a knob when I rub him with a towel. I will admit to making what amounts to a mini-bullfight with him too. I'll hold out the towel, he runs at it and I twirl and yell "OLE!".


haha oh yeahhhh Nice picture you painted there with the "OLE!" and all haha :wild:
Ruby gets super excited when she is all done! Like lets run circles around the house and jump on the couches and off! hahaha


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

That dog sounds like the funniest. Can i tell you about my puppy when we first got her? My family and i were all sitting at the dinner table and the coffee maker was going on and on. Then i heard this other noise and our puppy, Ellie, was growling at the coffee maker.


----------



## Tropism (Nov 30, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> As you see, my ruby.... i have to literally pick her up, and tie her to the pole in the tub so she doesnt escape! She looks pityful, like Mommy.... why.:wild:


Wow, and I thought wet cats look pathetic. They ain't got nothing on that pup.


----------

